# Purple Berry



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 25, 2006)

Does anyone know of a cross between a purple strain and blueberry? I want that fruity taste ! Thnx!


----------



## Hick (Dec 25, 2006)

hmmmmmmm..my blueberry is purple..


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 25, 2006)

strain called cranberry. cant remember what company sells it.


----------

